# just a thought...



## Erica (Apr 18, 2010)

One of my does is sitting on a large litter (16) and I decided to start feeding her scrambled egg yolk today, and after it cooled I mixed in some meal worms, which she seems to be picking out, and not eating! Would it be possible to mix the meal worms in while the yolks are cooking, so the meal worms will get covered in the egg yolk, giving her *hopefully* more of a chance to eat them, or would they lose some of the nutritional value if they are cooked? Any advice with this is appreciated.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I've done it before. You might want to chop them up first, too. The more spread-out they are within the mixture, the more of a chance she has of eating them.

You can't leave a litter at 16 and expect everybody to do equally well, though.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Why don't you just give her the mealworms separately in a small bowl or by hand? It might be that they go soggy when mixed with the egg and taste different/not nice.


----------



## Erica (Apr 18, 2010)

I have tried on several occasions, with a couple different brands of mealies, and she just won't eat them.  its not *just* with the eggs, its all the time. I'm just trying different ways to "trick" her to eat them. Honestly, I only have 1 doe that will eat them, and she and her babies have arguments over who should have which one. It's amusing to watch, especially when they each start out with their own, but then set it down to steal someone else's. *sigh*... I guess I'll just admit defeat and go buy some KMR, and other goodies.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

You can just give cooked chicken or turkey instead of the mealworms.


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

I've tried my does on mealworms and they did nothing else but turn their cute noses up at them in disgust :lol: , they do love the scrambled egg though, thats deffo a winner! x


----------

